# MP History and Heritage



## garb811 (23 Jan 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> You could have had the cat in the hat (C PRO C), we had that as our unofficial thing when l was in 1 MPPL, back when.


The big old cat in the hat is still on the wall in 1 MP Pl lines, not everything of historical value ended up in someone's basement was lost on the move from Calgary to Edmonton.

Can't wait to see what VCDS Gp starts churning out for all that juicy velcro space on the ICU and NCDs.   :

_Edit:  Split from "Re-Royalization", "Re-Britification" and the Heritage Transformation to keep that one on track._


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jan 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> The big old cat in the hat is still on the wall in 1 MP Pl lines, not everything of historical value ended up in someone's basement was lost on the move from Calgary to Edmonton.
> 
> Can't wait to see what VCDS Gp starts churning out for all that juicy velcro space on the ICU and NCDs.   :



That's good to hear.  I hated being the guy who had to paint over the Scotty cartoons in the old T Bird club in Borden in 89.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Jan 2018)

That would have been criminal, his work was great. Please tell me pictures were taken?


----------



## garb811 (25 Jan 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> That's good to hear.  I hated being the guy who had to paint over the Scotty cartoons in the old T Bird club in Borden in 89.


You son of a...that was you?!  You're dead to me!  j/k.  But one of the many reasons I despise her.



			
				Colin P said:
			
		

> That would have been criminal, his work was great. Please tell me pictures were taken?


JJT can confirm, but when I asked, I was told the Cmdt of the School at the time refused to allow any kind of actions to be taken to preserve them.  While some were certainly sexist as standards evolved, many were not. It would have been nice to have actually just cut them out of the wall and transferred them to Heritage Hall but it wasn't to be.

The good news is, although they were done by Scotty, they were reproductions of his cartoons so as far as I remember, nothing original and not available elsewhere was lost.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jan 2018)

I didn't have to paint them all over, just the racy ones.  I was hoping those that remained would have been saved when they demolished the building.  I take it, garb, they weren't which is a shame.

Reminds me of going into the two Steamers that were alongside NAD in Dartmouth on a parts hunt.  Going along the main flats, l could see artwork on the doors into the various messes, much like nose art from the Second War.  They would have been lost to time when the ships were cut up.  Makes me sad to think about it.

I was posted to Shearwater in 94 and when the base was downgraded to 12 Wing many organizations were taken over by Halifax.  The MP Section was one of them.  It didn't go down well with us all and I commented that I thought the Press Gangs went out with Nelson.  Someone liked that enough that they approached Scotty to do up a cartoon of it, which he did.  Before it was framed and mounted, I was able to get a copy made for myself which I have sitting in my basement today.


----------



## garb811 (26 Jan 2018)

There is hope then, that something was saved at least.  When I was told it was from a friend of a friend who had been there when it happened and that was the way it was related to me.  By the time I went back to Borden, the canteen/mess building was already gone so was never able to confirm for myself.

It's surprising where you come across little bits and pieces of Scotty's work squirreled away across the Branch or in private hands. He was certainly more than willing to do something up for anyone when they asked.

For those who aren't tracking, Scotty was a MP who was pretty famous CAF wide for his cartoons in 70s and 80s that depicted not just MP but CAF members and topics across the board, plus a few other things which would pique his interest.  Not exactly sure when he released but when he was actively drawing, his cartoons were in pretty much every base newspaper, plus the Sentinelle.  He also did a couple of anthologies, including one for some, if not all of the "RV" series of exercises, which were sold in Canex outlets across the country.  I always regret not picking those up.  As far as I know, none of the money ever went to him, it all went to the Blind Fund.

A couple of his cartoons are linked below:

Course Photo
Patrol Vehicle Markings


----------



## OldTanker (26 Jan 2018)

A link to some more Scotty cartoons. http://www.rceme.com/Humour/Scotty.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jan 2018)

I see the cartoons that I painted over survive in the book.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (26 Jan 2018)

I'm not sure if Scotty is still drawing or he's uploading old ones onto digital mediums but I've seen some pop up with name on it very recently.

It's good stuff.


----------



## OldTanker (26 Jan 2018)

I'm not sure if I should cringe or smile when I look back at what was "politically correct" back then. And to think a General wrote the introduction.


----------

